# Artistic trough



## sigmadog (May 31, 2017)

I have not been very active artistically for at least 3 months. At this time I'm trying to catch the Muse. Until that happens, I'm forced to rely on past achievements.

One of my best clients is the Lilac Bloomsday Run here in Spokane. I've done their advertising for about 22 years. I've also had the pleasure of creating their Official Souvenir Poster for the last 11 (or is it 12?) years. In 2016 they were celebrating the 40th running of Bloomsday, so I created a collage poster made from samples of all their past Finisher T-Shirts and Souvenir Posters. This poster took about 2 and half months of work, but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## sigmadog (May 31, 2017)

Here's this year's poster. It's the first in a planned series of four.


----------



## sigmadog (May 31, 2017)

Here's some art I created for a Bloomsday ad series a few years back. I created a superhero named The Bloomsday Finisher who fought against various villains. The call to action for the ad was "Flex your superpowers: Enter today!":


----------



## PiP (May 31, 2017)

Excellent, Sigs!

I love the Official Souvenir Poster. What a great idea. The faces (for me) captured triumph and determination). Although I'm hard pressed to pick a favorite the 'Pothole' made me smile. Yes, I can imagine they are like craters to runner. The view of the runner from within and the little helicopter in the sky was inspired.


----------



## sas (Jun 1, 2017)

Love your work! 

Maybe someday The Boomsday Finisher could look like an ordinary person? I see many admirably running and pushing themselves to get into shape. Heroic efforts.  Just a thought. Sas


----------



## sigmadog (Jun 1, 2017)

sas said:


> Love your work!
> 
> Maybe someday The Boomsday Finisher could look like an ordinary person? I see many admirably running and pushing themselves to get into shape. Heroic efforts.  Just a thought. Sas



All Bloomsday ad campaigns have only a two-year lifespan. We retired the concept after that and moved on to another idea. Frankly, I would have loved to develop it further for a couple more years because it was a hoot. 

The succeeding concept was centered around the question, "If Bloomsday were a movie, what would the poster look like?". That was a big challenge as well.


----------



## sas (Jun 1, 2017)

Maybe, someday, an opportunity would arise to depict ordinary people as super hero types. It's a sorely neglected aspect. You've much talent, sir.  sas


----------



## Gumby (Jun 2, 2017)

Those are all awesome, sigma! I'm blown away!


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 2, 2017)

sigma, digital or not this is a brilliant collage composition. I now aspire to render such professional work. And I've yet to capture "movement" which I believe is an overall challenge for artists. And PiPs nailed the determination and triumph you depicted. Thank you for sharing! L-


----------

